# Info Needed On A Lygie Bicycle With Campy Parts



## Robertriley (Sep 2, 2016)

Someone painted over what looks to be original white paint but most of the components look to be period correct and original.  I now very little of this era and would like to find out about this bicycle.
  Thanks ahead of time,
Chris


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 2, 2016)

I first thought the bar-end shifters are Suntour, but here they are, Campy 1951-80 
http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=b73db228-9540-4404-ae4e-8791e331a2a1&Enum=104 
Your FD dates to 1972
http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=7872e656-467e-4e21-83cf-e14c89053ed7&Enum=113
you crankset looks like a Durax, can't get a better date than "late" here at Hillary Stone
http://www.hilarystone.com/CCcranksets.html 
apparently many were imported in the 70s, so I would date the bike as early-mid 70s


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for the info.  I would keep it if it was original paint but I'm too busy to repaint it.  I have a friend that has had a string of bad luck and I told him he could have it for $100.  I saw the some of the individual parts can pull $50-100 each on eBay ended auctions.  He likes the old racing bikes and would keep it plus I'd rather see it together than torn apart and sold off.


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 2, 2016)

It appears to have '74 Dia-Compe brake levers and hoods.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for the info.  My friend picked it up today


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 10, 2016)

I have an old Lygie that used to be my daily when I didn't drive.  It is a very scarce brand that I've noticed.  I think they went out of business in the late 70's and were known for offering good value as riders were able to get a frame with Campy dropouts and relatively high end components without spending a lot of money.  

I rode mine all through los angeles and drug it through the metro railway and busline as a primary mode of transport.  Good bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 10, 2016)

I sold it to kurts wife for $60 last weekend.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 18, 2016)

I think my buddy Tad (posts as petritl) bought this bike.  Saw him on the group ride today, he texted me a photo and we talked about this bike. 
He was on the '34 Hawthorne again today for the group ride.


----------



## petritl (Sep 18, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> I think my buddy Tad (posts as petritl) bought this bike.  Saw him on the group ride today, he texted me a photo and we talked about this bike.
> He was on the '34 Hawthorne again today for the group ride.




Kurt,
Thanks for selling the bicycle on to me, it will become my vintage rider; I look forward to meeting you. I need to try and schedule the trip out over the first Sunday so I can join the ride out there.

The Hawthorne in front of my favorite hand painted sign on the ride.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 17, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Someone painted over what looks to be original white paint but most of the components look to be period correct and original.  I now very little of this era and would like to find out about this bicycle.
> Thanks ahead of time,
> ChrisView attachment 356041 View attachment 356042 View attachment 356043 View attachment 356044 View attachment 356045 View attachment 356046 View attachment 356047 View attachment 356048 View attachment 356049



Tad, you need some update photos.  Your bike looks so good now.  
Great ride today, mud and all.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 17, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> Tad, you need some update photos.  Your bike looks so good now.
> Great ride today, mud and all.



@petritl


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 17, 2016)

Super deal for $60.Looks like his bad luck just changed! That would be a fun project.


----------



## petritl (Dec 17, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> Tad, you need some update photos.  Your bike looks so good now.
> Great ride today, mud and all.




The bike I rode today was a homemade job; the Lygie frame set is at the platers


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 17, 2016)

ok, it was a good-looking bike - you should post photos, anyway


----------



## petritl (Dec 17, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> ok, it was a good-looking bike - you should post photos, anyway


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 17, 2016)

it cleaned up nice.


----------



## petritl (Dec 17, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> it cleaned up nice.



You should dust off your cold wether gear and join us in the morning


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 17, 2016)

go step outside right now and tell me you want to ride in that.  
It's going to be the same wind and 30 degrees colder tomorrow morning.  Tomorrow will be the coldest morning of 2016, and with a 23 kt wind.


----------



## petritl (Jan 13, 2017)

The frameset came back today it's not a perfect job, especially around the lugs but it looks good enough for the rider it is. I'm thinking about having the headtube, bottom bracket and the 4 drop outs painted red and having blue pins outlining the lugs.
The colors will match the badge and will cover up the less than perfect areas.

I swapped the fork with one from the same bike builder and the same age , I preferred the crown treatment. The stem will need to be cut and threaded.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 13, 2017)

That thing is shinier than the top of my bald head!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 13, 2017)

next, we need to see it put together


----------



## olderthandirt (Jan 14, 2017)

i really like the great lug work  who plated your other frame  ? cost ? i have an old paramount i would like to have plated when i have the funds ec t


----------



## petritl (Jan 15, 2017)

olderthandirt said:


> i really like the great lug work  who plated your other frame  ? cost ? i have an old paramount i would like to have plated when i have the funds ec t




Southwest Chrome in San Antonio, $270.00

I am not 100% happy with the outcome, the are around the lugs isn't quite right and the bottom bracket has a yellowish cast to it but I believe painting the headtube , bottom bracket and pin striping the lugs will cover the bad.


----------



## petritl (Apr 13, 2017)

%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/335D6F9E-0A3A-4A63-8086-076A3686A7DA_zpsqngz9mec.jpg.html]


[/URL]


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 14, 2017)

I was over at Howard's Wed., and saw your bike.  Glad they got the BB worked out

you should report the spec on that BB - apparently, it was much larger dia. than 1.370


----------



## petritl (Apr 24, 2017)

Nearly a finished project:

%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/5F1E2A6E-A339-47E7-BA66-4CC029F05C5E_zpsl9dqk8pb.jpg.html]

[/URL]
%5BURL=http://s83.photobucket.com/user/petritl/media/2BA16C4F-3424-4D9D-B785-2C2748D2C203_zpsgwaisx9c.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------

